# Chytrid study focuses on ponds



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Missouri ponds provide clue to killer frog disease


----------



## SilverLynx (Aug 29, 2013)

Rusty, Thanks for posting this study. I am going to try and find the actual study. I would like to review the scientific methods used to complete the study, but it seems like a very solid and useful scientific study.


----------



## OrangeTyrant (May 12, 2011)

SilverLynx said:


> I am going to try and find the actual study.


The study was linked right below the article. Here's a direct link, it's open access. 

PLOS ONE: Why Does Amphibian Chytrid (Batrachochytrium dendrobatidis) Not Occur Everywhere? An Exploratory Study in Missouri Ponds


----------

